# Pictures



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,I have been looking at the Camping/Wild Camping Database and find some of the pictures very hard to make out clearly,is there a way to enlarge them?thanks,Gerry.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The ones posted there are only uploaded at a maximum size 200X150 pixels so enlargement is not practical. Perhaps Nuke in the database upgrade will consider inclusion of bigger pictures because they are not much use in the current form. Once posted they cannot be changed either and neither can a reviewer add any where there are no photos.

peedee


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerry. I see what you mean, in The photo gallery double clicking on them enlarges them. Unless Nuke can do something I should imagine you would have to save them and then resize in something like Photoshop.
Lot of messing though.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just a though, have you checked to see if the site of interest is linked to a its web site where you might find better photos?

peedee


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,Thanks for your replies,Gerry.


----------

